# Who do you support for POTUS?



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

see poll


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

The candidates i support are Bernie Sanders, Elizabeth Warren and Tulsi Gabbard


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Not a Joe Riegan fan but his interview with Bernie earns my respect for him. I was surprised of how very neutral, level-headed and sensible he was at highlighting corruptions with lobbyist influencing our legislations, and his approach, _overall_.

Unlike Alex Jones, thank you and standing ovations to Mr. Roegan:


----------



## Little Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

Lakigigar said:


> The candidates i support are Bernie Sanders, Elizabeth Warren and Tulsi Gabbard


I am in the same place. I'd prefer Tulsi Gabbard or Bernie Sanders, but I'd vote for Elizabeth Warren too. I think they would all be good against government and big business corruption, i.e. actually draining the swamp.

I just noticed our type may be similar. I'm debating if I'm a 641/649 INFJ or not. I wonder if that's related to our choices.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel like there are Democratic candidates that I could have supported had it been a different election cycle. Heck, out of the 4 presidential elections I was old enough to vote for, I voted Democrats twice, Independent once, and Republican once. But the Democratic party is so far left this time around, it's pulled the entire field too left for me. 

The thing is, I don't know if it's because they need to go left to win the primaries. Or if the Democrats have always been like this, and now they just took off the mask. 

I guess it doesn't really matter. We can't afford all the entitlement programs for our own citizens. And the whole field of Democratic candidates raised their hands in favor of providing free healthcare to illegal immigrants. What else needs to be said?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm just waiting for Libertarian (big L) candidates to come up, hopefully with the Party learning from the last electoral campaign.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Xool Xecutioner said:


> I'm just waiting for Libertarian (big L) candidates to come up, hopefully with the Party learning from the last electoral campaign.


Sigh. You and me both, baby.


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

Only Trump.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I definitely agree with Yang the most. 

Bernie would be my 2nd choice.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Whenever I scroll past this thread, my beautiful mind tells me it (POTUS) says "PLATYPUS" or "HIPPOPOTAMUS" or, for some reason, "SCROTUM." Sometimes all three.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

Let's make an AI control a country, it'd be fun


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

My opinion changes from time to time, but I tend to lean towards Bernie.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

If I were to choose I would vote for someone who still have conscience and sanity, the ones not listed in article below:

https://thehill.com/opinion/civil-rights/457049-time-to-retire-ferguson-narrative



> On Friday and Saturday, Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.), Rep. Tim Ryan (D-Ohio), Sen. Cory Booker (D-N.J.), Sen. Kamala Harris (D-Calif.), former Rep. Beto O’Rourke (D-Texas), Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand (D-N.Y.), Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.) and New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio, all running for their party’s nomination for president, tweeted out statements containing disproven claims or false implications about the incident.


Blatant liars. Especially for a law prosecutor like Harris or a law professor like Warren who pretend they don't know what does murder means. Disgusting.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

AnneM said:


> Whenever I scroll past this thread, my beautiful mind tells me it (POTUS) says "PLATYPUS" or "HIPPOPOTAMUS" or, for some reason, "SCROTUM." Sometimes all three.




What about SCOTUS? Or FLOUTS?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Strelnikov said:


> What about SCOTUS? Or FLOUTS?


My mind never goes with the obvious choice.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

S Tier
Bernie Sanders

A Tier
Tulsi Gabbard
Elizabeth Warren
Andrew Yang

B Tier
Cory Booker
Pete Buttigieg
Kirsten Gillibrand
Jay Inslee

C Tier
Michael Bennett
Julian Castro
Bill De Blasio
Kamala Harris
Beto O'Rourke
Tim Ryan
Tom Steyer
Marianne Williamson

D Tier
Steve Bullock
Seth Moulton
Wayne Messam
Joe Sestak

F Tier
Joe Biden
John Delaney
Amy Klobuchar

Drop outs:
Richard Ojeda: A
Mike Gravel: A
Eric Swalwell: B
John Hickenlooper: F

Republicans:
Weld: D
Trump: F

C is a passing degree, D is undecided. F is not a passing degree


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

bernie sanders and pete buttigieg.

also thinking of elizabeth warren but i haven’t looked into her as much.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

me

any voters?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Whichever Dem candidate that takes the primaries, except for Gabbard. Her foreign policy is highly suspect, likely the result of rubles for services rendered.

Top two contenders would be Warren and Sanders. For that matter, if one of the two wins the primaries, I'd like to see the other on the same ticket.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Sanders is going to be 78 this year. Bit old there? Trump is a lying sack of shit and a narcissist. Horrible candidates all around.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Ideally, someone who_ doesn't/isn't:_
-Take money from corporate donors (Big Oil, Big Pharma, Monsantos, etc.)
-Funded by the millitary industrial complex
-Knows how to deal effectively with foreign relations
-Someone who can project ahead and beyond

-Someone serious about cleaning the climate
-Someone who's vested in Green Technology, Green Solutions
-Healthcare for all- Universal Healthcare (place the care back into health'care' for once)
-Will do anything to eliminate lobbyists from interfering with our legislative rights

_**Someone who's serious about removing the oligarchic tyranny we live in!*_


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

I’m not American but Bernie.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Jay Inslee - the climate candidate - dropped out yesterday, meaning that my list changed currently. No other changes.

S Tier
Bernie Sanders

A Tier
Tulsi Gabbard
Elizabeth Warren
Andrew Yang

B Tier
Cory Booker
Pete Buttigieg
Kirsten Gillibrand

C Tier
Michael Bennett
Julian Castro
Bill De Blasio
Kamala Harris
Beto O'Rourke
Tim Ryan
Tom Steyer
Marianne Williamson

D Tier
Steve Bullock
Seth Moulton
Wayne Messam
Joe Sestak

F Tier
Joe Biden
John Delaney
Amy Klobuchar

Drop outs:
Richard Ojeda: A
Mike Gravel: A
Jay Inslee: B
Eric Swalwell: B
John Hickenlooper: F

Republicans:
Weld: D
Trump: F

C is a passing degree, D is undecided. F is not a passing degree


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't live in the US, I voted other candidate.
I've found Trump quite amusing for the most part,
but now he might even pull my own country into a war with Iran.
Iran visited us today to remind us that Trumps plans is against international law.

So I guess someone else is in order.
Maybe Jim Carrey could make me laugh just as much in that role! =D


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm willing to fall into the "NOT TRUMP" category. We don't need a narcissistic, divisive, corrupt, con-artist, bully, to continue to disgrace the office of the Presidency. He's screwing the economy with his trade war, he's jacked up the deficit, and he lies like a burning rug. There's just nothing redeeming about this jagoff and he should have NEVER been allowed to take office. His fixes are all short-term.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

My first choice was Jay Inslee because he was really focused on climate change. This is the time to deal with climate change. It has to be now, not some time in the future. But he is out. So I am now supporting Julian Castro.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Gonna see everything go down from Europe, just like on the 20th September. Do not know most of the candidates but mostly inclined to Bernie.



Conspiracy said:


> I’m not American but Bernie.


Please delete your avatar. It's the thing I see during sleep paralysis.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Kanye.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Vermin Supreme.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

18-29 year olds:
*Sanders 29*
Biden 23
*Yang 17
Gabbard 12*
Warren 6
Harris 5
Buttigieg 2
O'Rourke 2
Sestak 2
Castro 1 
Klobuchar 1
Messam 1


----------



## astrochild (Jul 8, 2019)

After watching Tulsi Gabbard take on Kamala Harris I most definitely support her! And Bernie too!


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Elizabeth Warren acknowledges telling Harvard, Penn of Native American status - The Boston Globe

https://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/9923733-181/elizabeth-warren-apologizes-for-native

She used lies to game the anti-meritocracy system and benefit A LOT. Career, salary, stage, media coverage, position of power.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

She's spot on!


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's my two cents from someone with two mainland Chinese parents. I'll start by saying the US and Western governments are far from saints and very much have been monsters in their own right, but if there's one positive thing the US and its allies (both Eastern and Western) can do in the present day and the future is to contain the CCP. CCP is not China but a mafia operation at its core that claims to be sovereign over the majority of Chinese people. CCP is an existential threat to the freedoms of the Chinese people and the world, especially under the ultra nationalistic leadership of the current Xi-Wang regime. They've always been an authoritarian regime but even during the leadership of Jiang and Hu, arguably even Deng, there were more intra-party checks and balances but now with the cancellation of constitutional term limits, Xi Jinping has become a despot, only comparable in China to Mao and the emperors of old.

Sure there was 1989 and Tiananmen will forever be remembered, but Deng Xiaoping was the one who instituted a constitutional term limit of 10 years for the Chinese leaders, and it was assumed that with China's opening up to the world there would be more political, social, and civil freedoms and liberties. Well, we're all wrong. Sure, America and its allies (which are mostly electoral democracies) have their own evils and I can have another discussion about that, but I am beginning to believe a term I really hate to use: "Lesser of two evils". In this case, the US and its allies are the lesser of two evils when we see what the CCP could become and is already becoming.

CCP and "China's peaceful development" is a lie. It is very much imperialist and expansionist just like the US and colonial empires in days past, except that it is an authoritarian system with no checks to how much power it has. It's coming out with some of the most advanced and extensive surveillance systems in the world that the people in China cannot oppose. Many of the things it does without any restraint would be subjected to publicity, debate, and scrutiny in electoral democracies. However, the difference is that people in China have no choice but to accept. CCP has cast a spell over the Chinese people (in mainland China) through economic development, but China's economy is not doing nearly as well as they'd like the people to believe. The bureaucracy is powerful, with rampant corruption and inefficiencies and "red tape." CCP is considering not only making propaganda out of how "innovative" its system is to people in China, but it wants to export its system, including internet censorship, to the world.

I don't see how CCP's claim over SE Asia, the East and South China Seas (if we go by those names) is different from the US claiming Latin America and the Caribbean as its backyard? The CCP is coming up with its own "Monroe Doctrine" but the government's a lot more powerful in comparison to the US, Western, and democratic Asian (well, Singapore and Malaysia are interesting) governments.

Sure, I am an anarchist at heart, but if we are talking about existing and "mainstream" systems of government, electoral democracy (direct democracy's not really possible for big countries in their current state) is the best we have when compared to all the alternatives. At least the people have somewhat of a voice. It's very much a system with its own flaws, but hey, I'd rather see that bickering back and forth than the "illusion" of unity maintained through repression and suppression.

So if the US and its allies want to do something good to the world for once, I would highly be in favor of electing a president (or if Trump gets re-elected) who can call on the US and the world to STOP seeing the CCP (note, not China) so much as a business deal to be negotiated, but a grave threat to the peace and stability of 20% of the world's population and the world overall.

GO HARD ON THE CCP!


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

WraithOfNightmare said:


> Here's my two cents from someone with two mainland Chinese parents. I'll start by saying the US and Western governments are far from saints and very much have been monsters in their own right, but if there's one positive thing the US and its allies (both Eastern and Western) can do in the present day and the future is to contain the CCP. CCP is not China but a mafia operation at its core that claims to be sovereign over the majority of Chinese people. CCP is an existential threat to the freedoms of the Chinese people and the world, especially under the ultra nationalistic leadership of the current Xi-Wang regime. They've always been an authoritarian regime but even during the leadership of Jiang and Hu, arguably even Deng, there were more intra-party checks and balances but now with the cancellation of constitutional term limits, Xi Jinping has become a despot, only comparable in China to Mao and the emperors of old.
> 
> Sure there was 1989 and Tiananmen will forever be remembered, but Deng Xiaoping was the one who instituted a constitutional term limit of 10 years for the Chinese leaders, and it was assumed that with China's opening up to the world there would be more political, social, and civil freedoms and liberties. Well, we're all wrong. Sure, America and its allies (which are mostly electoral democracies) have their own evils and I can have another discussion about that, but I am beginning to believe a term I really hate to use: "Lesser of two evils". In this case, the US and its allies are the lesser of two evils when we see what the CCP could become and is already becoming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Kirsten Gillibrand and Seth Moulton have dropped out.

S Tier
Bernie Sanders

A Tier
Tulsi Gabbard
Elizabeth Warren
Andrew Yang

B Tier
Cory Booker
Pete Buttigieg

C Tier
Michael Bennet
Julian Castro
Bill De Blasio
Kamala Harris
Beto O'Rourke
Tim Ryan
Tom Steyer
Marianne Williamson

D Tier
Steve Bullock
Wayne Messam
Joe Sestak

F Tier
Joe Biden
John Delaney
Amy Klobuchar

Drop outs:
Richard Ojeda: A
Mike Gravel: A
Jay Inslee: B
Kirsten Gillibrand: B
Eric Swalwell: B
Seth Moulton: F
John Hickenlooper: F

Republicans:
Weld: D
Trump: F

C is a passing degree, D is undecided. F is not a passing degree


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Doesn't matter. If you get a worthwhile president, congress will block any meaningful change he tries to do.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> Kirsten Gillibrand and Seth Moulton have dropped out.
> 
> S Tier
> Bernie Sanders
> ...


*S Tier*
Bernie Sanders

*A Tier*
Andrew Yang
Tom Steyer

*B Tier*
Elizabeth Warren
Tulsi Gabbard

*C Tier*
Pete Buttigieg
Michael Bennet

*F Tier*
Joe Biden
Amy Klobuchar
John Delaney
Michael Bloomberg
Donald J. Trump


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Lakigigar said:


> *S Tier*
> Bernie Sanders
> 
> *A Tier*
> ...


Not seeing Dems win but this combination would have the highest chance in fighting Trump. Recent spat with Warren shows Bernie lacking a spine, Tulsi can be his while also serve to "moderate" his appearance among the non-left.

And totally get rid of that vapid unappealing AOC. Totally.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Tulsi is toxic right now. And i'm an AOC fan.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Lakigigar said:


> Tulsi is toxic right now. And i'm an AOC fan.


I was just giving my best suggestion, if winning is really the goal.

But liking / disliking people is a prerogative. Let it be then if that makes you happy :happy:





_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2019)

Trump isn't perfect but can't see anyone else to fit this role.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

So far, in order of preference:

1) Bernie
2) Warren
3) Not-Trump


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

At this point, I'd vote for a brick before I vote for Donald Trump.


----------

